# How to Get Perfectly Matched Socks Using Self-Striping Yarns



## AmyKnits

Since starting to knit socks, I have been asked this question dozens and dozens of times and have tried to explain the process to several "friends" here on KP.

I find it easier to explain AND understand when there are photos (LOTS of photos) involved to SEE what is being described.

All commercially made self-striping sock yarns are made by machine. The stripes are added in repeating order. Whether or not the sock has two repeats or a dozen or more... they all repeat and all repeat evenly. The computer controls the action to make sure your socks will match perfectly IF you use the yarn properly.

The only way to match two socks (or mittens or what ever you want to match) is by starting both item in the same place on the color "run". The color run is the sequence of colors or patterns in the yarn.

Sometimes you get lucky (as I did when knitting MY first socks) and both balls will start at the beginning of the color "run". This is not very often the case. More often than not, you will start one sock at the end of the ball and the second ball will need to BE STARTED at the proper place. 

The matching process is the same even if you are using one ball to make two socks... you have to find the right place in the color "run" to match your socks.

You will ALWAYS start each item at the very beginning of the color run. 

No matter if you are knitting toe up or cuff down, the place you start is the key.... the BEGINNING of the same color run.

IF you will be doing a long tail cast on, you will need to measure where you make your loop and begin your cast on so that you can start your second sock at the same place as the first.

The best part about this process is that once you have found the right start for your sock or mitten, you can continue to knit your item without any further thought!


----------



## alphabetmom

Thank you great explanation.


----------



## J. A.

So, would it make a difference if you knit a toe up sock with a yarn? I started with 
Premier Yarns AMETHYST DN108-10 lot S8135 2012-10
It is Serenity sock weight yarn 1.76 ozs 50 Gms 230 yards 210 MT 
50% Merino wool, 25% Bamboo, 25% Nylon.

This is my first sock, I thought it was self striping yarn. What did I do wrong?
I did not get stripes.

I would not buy this brand again because I have had to deal with 2 knots so far in the first skein.


----------



## virginia42

Thank you. Very good explanation.


----------



## AmyKnits

J. A. said:


> So, would it make a difference if you knit a toe up sock with a yarn? I started with
> Premier Yarns AMETHYST DN108-10 lot S8135 2012-10
> It is Serenity sock weight yarn 1.76 ozs 50 Gms 230 yards 210 MT
> 50% Merino wool, 25% Bamboo, 25% Nylon.
> 
> This is my first sock, I thought it was self striping yarn. What did I do wrong?
> I did not get stripes.
> 
> I would not buy this brand again because I have had to deal with 2 knots so far in the first skein.


Toe up or cuff down, you simply start the knitting in the same place on both socks.

You actually have some very cool yarn. I have seen this yarn knitted up and it makes a very, funky, cool sock.

It is NOT self striping, per se.... but you can match the socks... there ARE color runs. You can see the grey, black, purple section followed by a very large purple section and so on.

It might not be fun to work with but makes a really unique sock.


----------



## J. A.

Thanks for the encouragement. I am pretty intuitive and when I started I found the same point in the color runs for my starting point for the next sock. I hope they at least look like fraternal twins. My husband says he will still wear them proudly.


----------



## sockit2me

Some socks are " random dyed" and are not self-striping and there are no pattern repeats. Do not stress over this...the "quirky" designs are part of the fun and you don't have to worry about color matching. Also, knots or splices will not matter either. Relax and have fun with this yarn!


----------



## JuneS

J. A. said:


> So, would it make a difference if you knit a toe up sock with a yarn? I started with
> Premier Yarns AMETHYST DN108-10 lot S8135 2012-10
> It is Serenity sock weight yarn 1.76 ozs 50 Gms 230 yards 210 MT
> 50% Merino wool, 25% Bamboo, 25% Nylon.
> 
> This is my first sock, I thought it was self striping yarn. What did I do wrong?
> I did not get stripes.
> 
> I would not buy this brand again because I have had to deal with 2 knots so far in the first skein.


You've got some interesting diagonal stripes on your sock! It looks like nice yarn and I'll bet your finished socks will be very cozy.


----------



## jadancey

If I am using two balls of yarn, before I start the first sock, I pull yarn from each ball and match up the colors. Then I make a loop in both yarns at the same spot. Otherwise I do exactly as you do Amy. Good explanation.


----------



## Mercygirl76

Thanks Amy (and Eric) for the explanations. And Amy, thanks so much for the demonstrative!!! Visuals really help us understand!!!


----------



## Beverleyjean

Amy you are a gem


----------



## Knitophile

Sometimes it can be quite difficult to figure out where the repeat is. In those cases I just cast on 72 stitches and knit in the round until I see the repeat. Then with the other ball of yarn I do the same in another piece of knitting. Then I figure out which colour I want to start with, cut a strand of the knitting at that point on both pieces, rip back and rewind the balls. 

If you just buy one 100 g ball of yarn, you first need to wind off one half of it to a separate ball and then rewind that ball so the colour sequence in both balls is going in the same order.


----------



## jinx

Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this explanation. I remember the first pair of socks I made. It was the same as your blue and green yarn. I start both socks at the start of the blue colorway. As I was working on the second sock I could see they were not matching up. I finally figured out one ball was wound the opposite direction of the other. Since that time I have seen other people mention they has the same problem.


----------



## AmyKnits

Knitophile said:


> Sometimes it can be quite difficult to figure out where the repeat is. In those cases I just cast on 72 stitches and knit in the round until I see the repeat. Then with the other ball of yarn I do the same in another piece of knitting. Then I figure out which colour I want to start with, cut a strand of the knitting at that point on both pieces, rip back and rewind the balls.
> 
> If you just buy one 100 g ball of yarn, you first need to wind off one half of it to a separate ball and then rewind that ball so the colour sequence in both balls is going in the same order.


I think that makes sense. I was recently trying to help someone here on KP match socks with yarn almost exactly the same as the yellow, red and grey socks above. I think that for HER, knitting until she "found" it would have been a good option.


----------



## Nittin Pearl

O.k., I think I must be supposed to make socks. Everywhere I look I see socks, patterns or questions about socks, so I have decided my next project well be an attempt on socks. So can you help me find a VERY simple pattern, maybe for the little short tops? And what kind of yarn? It doesn't get very cold here in Al. even in winter and I can't wear acrylic (allergic)...so, help! Please.


----------



## AmyKnits

jinx said:


> Thanks for all the time and effort you put into this explanation. I remember the first pair of socks I made. It was the same as your blue and green yarn. I start both socks at the start of the blue colorway. As I was working on the second sock I could see they were not matching up. I finally figured out one ball was wound the opposite direction of the other. Since that time I have seen other people mention they has the same problem.


Sockit2me, my teacher has "taught" me to always rewind my skeins to examine them before starting each project.

Ummm... only once (right?!) did I disobey his instructions and ended up with the same problem. Just don't tell him that I (just this once) didn't listen. I don't want to get the "switch". Giggle, giggle.


----------



## 5mmdpns

AmyKnits said:


> Toe up or cuff down, you simply start the knitting in the same place on both socks.
> 
> You actually have some very cool yarn. I have seen this yarn knitted up and it makes a very, funky, cool sock.
> 
> It is NOT self striping, per se.... but you can match the socks... there ARE color runs. You can see the grey, black, purple section followed by a very large purple section and so on.
> 
> It might not be fun to work with but makes a really unique sock.


Amy I love to buy two balls of the sock yarn and I make sure to find both color sequences and match them up before I start. I make the slip stitch loop to start the cast on for both in the same color spot. I like to knit two socks at once --> each sock on their own set of dpns (of which I have sooooooooooo many of the same sizes.........) and their own ball of yarn. LOL, good explanations BTW! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

AmyKnits said:


> Sockit2me, my teacher has "taught" me to always rewind my skeins to examine them before starting each project.
> 
> Ummm... only once (right?!) did I disobey his instructions and ended up with the same problem. Just don't tell him that I (just this once) didn't listen. I don't want to get the "switch". Giggle, giggle.


*sigh* he may just simply prod you with the end of one knitting needle! lol, Zoe


----------



## sockit2me

Amy knows that sometimes my "tough love" is needed to keep her sassiness in check ! This explanation for sock matching from Amy gets my full seal of approval....hoping that doesn't cause a sass attack!!  :thumbup: 
I hope sock knitters will bookmark this topic thread for future reference.


----------



## iShirl

I don't plan to knit any socks but I am inspired from reading your pictured tutorial. Fascinating article Amy. And I will now bookmark this string. I bet there will be socks sometime in my future. The pictures are beautiful....


----------



## AmyKnits

Nittin Pearl said:


> O.k., I think I must be supposed to make socks. Everywhere I look I see socks, patterns or questions about socks, so I have decided my next project well be an attempt on socks. So can you help me find a VERY simple pattern, maybe for the little short tops? And what kind of yarn? It doesn't get very cold here in Al. even in winter and I can't wear acrylic (allergic)...so, help! Please.


Sockit2me has recently posted a free pattern/tutorial for knitting socks using a 12" circular needle... A very quick and easy method to knit socks.

It is HIS pattern that is causing all the "sock buzz" around here!

His pattern is in the user submitted section.

I also have a VERY beginner sock pattern (free... same section) called Village Socks.... This is done in worsted weight to learn components of sock knitting. You will end up with a boot sock or slipper sock.

Superwash wool sock yarn is great for socks because it is fine weight yarn and wool is naturally moisture wicking. Most wool sock yarns also have nylon added for strength and durability.

Go for it! Hand knit socks are a treat for your feet!!!


----------



## Nittin Pearl

Thank you so much for this info. I never thought I would be knitting socks, but have decided to try. I'm gonna get these patterns, yarn & needles and give it a try. You will probably be hearing from me again. Hopefully it won't be with posted pics. of what "not" to do.


----------



## Marie from NC

WOW! Great explanation. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## obxamom

Nittin Pearl said:


> O.k., I think I must be supposed to make socks. Everywhere I look I see socks, patterns or questions about socks, so I have decided my next project well be an attempt on socks. So can you help me find a VERY simple pattern, maybe for the little short tops? And what kind of yarn? It doesn't get very cold here in Al. even in winter and I can't wear acrylic (allergic)...so, help! Please.


Hi I got my first sock pattern from very pink knitts website. the owner of the site has a great cuff down sock knitted with magic loop shorter sock. along with the pattern purchase she also has corresponding video tutorials to get through the tricky parts which helped me a lot. Just Google search very pink knits it should come up. If not pm me and I'll give you her site address


----------



## gagirl197202

Amy, thank you very much. Wonderful info!


----------



## Uleedog

Wow. Just finished with my first real pair of socks so this has come at a great time. Thank you for taking the time to help others.


----------



## 52tiger

Thank you for the explanation and taking the time to do it.


----------



## Williesied

Hi Amy, while looking at your beautiful sox I happened to notice you cute needle stoppers. Do you know where you got them? I like unusual knitting gadgets.
Willie


----------



## Doxiex2

Thanks for all the info Amy. Never thought I would want knit socks, but I may give it a try.


----------



## ilmacheryl

The best color match I've ever gotten was when I made the loop for the long tail cast on right at the point where the color change occurred. Since I had already done the first sock, I could tell that it was between the green and brown just before the short run of green rather than the longer run. Is that as clear as mud?


----------



## 13068

Wow! Thanks for taking the time to do all this! This was a GREAT tutorial!


----------



## joanh8060

Nittin Pearl said:


> O.k., I think I must be supposed to make socks. Everywhere I look I see socks, patterns or questions about socks, so I have decided my next project well be an attempt on socks. So can you help me find a VERY simple pattern, maybe for the little short tops? And what kind of yarn? It doesn't get very cold here in Al. even in winter and I can't wear acrylic (allergic)...so, help! Please.


amyknits is your resource person. Not only does she know how warm it is in Alabama in the winter, she has written a pattern for just those kinds of socks. She can tell you how to locate it on kp. Got for the socks.....they are great fun to knit. Joan 8060


----------



## Nicholas81

Great job AMY - you are generous to have taken the time to share these very helpful tips with us. So talented - such a sweetie.

shelia
nc


----------



## windowwonde28941

Amy you are the best .


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger

Thank you Amy for your instructions on matching a color repeat . Very thorough and easy to understand.
One question I do have: Can you share the yarn name brand that you used for the last picture of a ten color repeat? I really like the pattern it creates. 

Cheryl J.


----------



## Mevbb

I find toe up very easy to match.


----------



## Grandma G.

alphabetmom said:


> Thank you great explanation.


Yes, I agree. Very clear.


----------



## Ann DeGray

Good job, Amy. I only recently bought yarn self striping or self patterning yarn. Had always bought "handpainted" yarn which is very beautiful (and pricey) but no really repeated colorways. They are all beautiful socks but not the challenge we have when making matching socks using the self striping yarn.

Your explanation plus the pictures required some real effort and time on your part and will be a real help to the forum members.

Thank you, Amy.

AMY FOR PRESIDENT!


----------



## socksaholic

From what I have heard, today's young people like to wear miss matched socks, so for them, not going to all this trouble is perfect. I prefer having mine to match though  ! I have used many self striping yarns (but none as complex as the last example) and do as Amy suggests and it works out every time.


----------



## Frandelia

How do you know if the yarn is self-striping or variegated?


----------



## SmilingCamel

I have just started knitting socks (5). Is it very wrong to knit mismatched ones??? What do y'all think???


----------



## Ann DeGray

AmyKnits said:


> Sockit2me, my teacher has "taught" me to always rewind my skeins to examine them before starting each project.
> 
> Ummm... only once (right?!) did I disobey his instructions and ended up with the same problem. Just don't tell him that I (just this once) didn't listen. I don't want to get the "switch". Giggle, giggle.


Can you hear the fear in Amy's voice as she wrote that? Oh, yes, I can sense it and I shudder as I am imagining 
"sockit2me" looming over her, his strong arms tensed, muscles rippling as he waves his braided bullwhip over his head, about to strike.......RUN FOR YOUR LIFE, AMY!!!!!

BUT WAIT!

Is it? YES! IT IS! His bull whip is braided....but it's NOT braided leather! It's braided sock yarn, 75% merino wool, 25% nylon for strength.....

Relax, Amy. "Sockit2me" can't hurt you. He's really just one of the good guys we meet on the forum. You only thought he could hurt you. If all the world was made up of people like "sockit2me" what a nice world it could be.

Maybe Amy and Eric could be co-presidents. I'd vote for that!


----------



## AmyKnits

SmilingCamel said:


> I have just started knitting socks (5). Is it very wrong to knit mismatched ones??? What do y'all think???


Nothing at ALL wrong with stripes not lining up exactly! They are still made from the same yarn, so they match. I like them either way!


----------



## HalloweenCat

Totally bookmarked this. It was nice having all the pictures to look at to make things easier. On my first pair of socks, I think they would have been close to matching except I had a break in one of my skeins  boo! And I didn't have a lot of yarn to spare with trimming lol I will be trying this on my next pair for sure! Thanks again, Amy!


----------



## Ann DeGray

SmilingCamel said:


> I have just started knitting socks (5). Is it very wrong to knit mismatched ones??? What do y'all think???


Only if the sock police come after you. But there are all the rest of us to protect you so just keep doing what you're doing. We've got your back.


----------



## debbieb

SmilingCamel said:


> I have just started knitting socks (5). Is it very wrong to knit mismatched ones??? What do y'all think???


I love the wackiness of the mismatched socks. Especially when they are knit with scraps of leftover sock yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits

Frandelia said:


> How do you know if the yarn is self-striping or variegated?


Self striping yarns will have obvious repeats of color sequences. Varigated yarns (such as in the grey photo) have no obvious color repeats and changes. (They ARE there, because they are made by machines with computers)

When you are lucky, there is a photo of how the yarn looks knitted into a sock on the wrapper. I have been known to untwist a hank of yarn at my LYS to examine the color runs before purchasing. Other times I ask and she can explain.

Most big box stores sell yarns in skeins, so it is very easy to pull out the end and have a look. This isn't impolite, is it?!? Oops.

After a while you can look at the skein or hank and have a pretty good idea, but when you knit it up... The moment of truth!


----------



## AmyKnits

joanh8060 said:


> amyknits is your resource person. Not only does she know how warm it is in Alabama in the winter, she has written a pattern for just those kinds of socks. She can tell you how to locate it on kp. Got for the socks.....they are great fun to knit. Joan 8060


Sent you a PM with more info. Nittin Pearl.

Thanks, Joan.


----------



## AmyKnits

"Is it? YES! IT IS! His bull whip is braided....but it's NOT braided leather! It's braided sock yarn, 75% merino wool, 25% nylon for strength....."


Ann... You are a hoot! Nothing wrong with some some comedy added in our posts... Makes learning more fun here on KP! 

President?! I would prefer Princess if it is all the same to you. Always wanted a tiara....

Now I have to go and hide before "he" comes back! Giggle, giggle!


----------



## Nanabee26

Thank you for the great explanation. I am new to making socks and was told I could match stripes but not exactly the method to use. Yours is very helpful. I do have a couple of other questions though....1) how can you tell if a ball of sock yarn will make 1 sock only or a pair and 2) if to color match you have to start knitting many yards into the ball, how to you know if you will have enough yarn left to complete the sock(s) and 3) did you say your method works even if you are knitting from the inside and outside of a single ball?


----------



## 5mmdpns

AmyKnits said:


> "Is it? YES! IT IS! His bull whip is braided....but it's NOT braided leather! It's braided sock yarn, 75% merino wool, 25% nylon for strength....."
> 
> Ann... You are a hoot! Nothing wrong with some some comedy added in our posts... Makes learning more fun here on KP!
> 
> President?! I would prefer Princess if it is all the same to you. Always wanted a tiara....
> 
> Now I have to go and hide before "he" comes back! Giggle, giggle!


Eric will never think to find you if you are hiding under his piles of his knitted socks! lol, you can sock bomb him when his back is turned! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

AmyKnits said:


> Self striping yarns will have obvious repeats of color sequences. Varigated yarns (such as in the grey photo) have no obvious color repeats and changes. (They ARE there, because they are made by machines with computers)
> 
> When you are lucky, there is a photo of how the yarn looks knitted into a sock on the wrapper. I have been known to untwist a hank of yarn at my LYS to examine the color runs before purchasing. Other times I ask and she can explain.
> 
> Most big box stores sell yarns in skeins, so it is very easy to pull out the end and have a look. This isn't impolite, is it?!? Oops.
> 
> After a while you can look at the skein or hank and have a pretty good idea, but when you knit it up... The moment of truth!


The easiest way is to read the label. It will say on there self-striping sock yarn. If it is not labeled that way, then it is likely that the yarn is simply variegated with no set color sequence. One thing to make sure of, is when you are purchasing the self-striping sock yarn, is to match up the dye lots exactly. The only one that I have found that does not match up (even though the label says otherwise) is the Patons in the 50gm balls. I forget at the moment the precise Patons one. Zoe


----------



## JLEIGH

Amy..You are SO good! Thanks for sharing your knowledge. I haven't knitted socks, but I enjoyed your tutorial. Very enlightening!


----------



## Zlata

5mmdpns said:


> The easiest way is to read the label. It will say on there self-striping sock yarn. If it is not labeled that way, then it is likely that the yarn is simply variegated with no set color sequence. One thing to make sure of, is when you are purchasing the self-striping sock yarn, is to match up the dye lots exactly. The only one that I have found that does not match up (even though the label says otherwise) is the Patons in the 50gm balls. I forget at the moment the precise Patons one. Zoe


I had the same problem on not matching Patons balls of sock yarn, same color and dye lot and different socks.


----------



## mmccamant

SmilingCamel said:


> I have just started knitting socks (5). Is it very wrong to knit mismatched ones??? What do y'all think???


Amy's explanation is wonderfully clear, and I'm so glad she posted it. However, I prefer the slightly mismatched pair that results from just starting one sock where the other one left off. Think of it as fraternal rather than identical twins.

I know I'm older than the target demographic, but I have several sets of Little MisMatched socks, where you get three coordinating, but not matching, socks in a "pair." They make me happy even when no one else can see them.


----------



## Ann DeGray

AmyKnits said:


> "Is it? YES! IT IS! His bull whip is braided....but it's NOT braided leather! It's braided sock yarn, 75% merino wool, 25% nylon for strength....."
> 
> Ann... You are a hoot! Nothing wrong with some some comedy added in our posts... Makes learning more fun here on KP!
> 
> President?! I would prefer Princess if it is all the same to you. Always wanted a tiara....
> 
> Princess? Ah, but you have hit upon a hot spot, my dear.
> '
> You see, I absolutely hate politics. Don't trust any of 'em....they all say what they think you want to hear. So, for years I have been saying we should do away with the 2 party system.....throw them all out and have a queen! And I would be glad to be queen. I already have my queen outfit which I wear every Halloween when I greet my loyal subjects as Queen Ann, the ruler of the Royal Kingdom of Neveryoumind.
> 
> I have been waiting years and years for the call but it has not come.
> 
> But when it does, I'll be ready.


----------



## AmyKnits

Love you, Ann! Made my day!!!!


----------



## unie

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sockyarn

That was a lot of work, but worth it. Thank you so much for taking the time. :thumbup:


----------



## momofoliver

what pattern do you uswe for your socks?


----------



## Bulldog

Amy, you and Eric are my angels. I had promised myself that I would try the two circular method, because a sweet lady (Fergie, who didn't know me from Adam)sent me a box of Opal yarns and two sixteen inch size two needles to learn. I felt I owed that much to her. I tried last night and I had purchased two DVDs to learn. I got frustrated trying to match my stripes (didn't really know what I was doing) and then I got so tangle up in needles. It dawned on me all of a sudden I was not having fun. I have made two different socks on the 12" circulars, had no trouble, and loved it. I put the yarn up and hung up the circulars. I planned to start my pair tonight when I get home from sitting with my daughter. I opened KP and found this wonderful, time consuming for you, explanation with pictures. God blesses us all through you and Eric's generosity. There are other wonderful sock knitters on our forum, but this technique has been the answer for me and you and Eric know how much I wanted to learn. May God bless you both for the many kindnesses you have shown us all and the time you have given to help us learn to make socks...Betty


----------



## anetdeer

Great job Amy!


----------



## Revita

Amy thank you for that...as you know we've been discussing toddler socks, and I did what you suggested via sockittome and rewound both balls and found that the 2d ball was not like the first...if I would not have read this...I would have started that 2d sock at the beginning and it would not be the same...geessshhh...there is a science to everything. Thanks to you both...starting over again...lol...I will eventually show you a pair of socks...learning as we go, learning as we go...


----------



## sockit2me

Bulldog (Betty): Thank you for your kind words and offering of appreciation.
Your eagerness to learn and try, and your lovely sense of humor have been a delight to the "teacher". Amy and I look forward to hearing more success stories from you, and will help whenever you need it! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandma G.

AmyKnits said:


> Love you, Ann! Made my day!!!!


Ann, I'm still laughing.How I enjoyed your Halloween post.


----------



## MadameDefarge

Hi Amy! I've found all of your instructions to be extremely helpful. My only comment is that sometimes the yarn breaks in the manufacturing process and you'll find a knot which throws off the entire matching process. I ran into this problem when making socks using the Kroy blue/green yarn pictured in one of your photos. I tried to find the appropriate place in the skein and tie my own knot, but I was still a smidge off. Then I figured, they're SOCKS for goodness sake, just wear them and ENJOY.


----------



## kobikaci

I always knit both socks at the same time and always work on the shortest one. That way I can keep them together and when I'm finished with one, I don't have to do another whole sock, I'm basically finished with both. With stripes, it will be easier to compare and keep them even much easier that way.


----------



## kipsalot

You knit socks with knots in them? No join? Why not?


----------



## bossybritches

Very helpful tutorial, Amy-- thanks so much. Wish I'd seen this a month ago, before I knit my first pair of socks-- in a self-striping yarn. I was so disappointed. They didn't even come close to matching. Not even "fraternal twins". hee-hee. Now I understand-- one must start each sock at the same place on the color run. Makes perfect sense. You are a doll for helping a lot of us understand this. Who knew?


----------



## lizmaxwell

Look for the "Wise Hilda" sock pattern on Ravelry. It is a good basic sock pattern that fits well and is well explaind. I would always use sock yarn for socks ....sounds a bit obvious I know but wool sock yarn normally contains a small amount of nylon otherwise the hard work you have put in on your socks can often disintegrate rapidly into holes. You can also get bamboo or cotton sock yarns. However as these are yarns with little stretch I find a ribbed sock gives a better fit otherwise they can become a little saggy quite quickly.


----------



## Madjesty

I love your work socks are so pretty


----------



## josephinemiller

Thanks for the great explanation. Maybe I'll attempt socks now. I would like them to match.


----------



## AmyKnits

josephinemiller said:


> Thanks for the great explanation. Maybe I'll attempt socks now. I would like them to match.


Please try sockit2me's pattern/tutorial. It is well done, has photos and we are all here to help if you get stuck.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-188670-1.html

I just spent 20 minutes helping a member trying to knit HER first pair of socks using a free pattern on Ravelry that was riddled with errors.


----------



## AmyKnits

Bulldog said:


> Amy, you and Eric are my angels. I had promised myself that I would try the two circular method, because a sweet lady (Fergie, who didn't know me from Adam)sent me a box of Opal yarns and two sixteen inch size two needles to learn. I felt I owed that much to her. I tried last night and I had purchased two DVDs to learn. I got frustrated trying to match my stripes (didn't really know what I was doing) and then I got so tangle up in needles. It dawned on me all of a sudden I was not having fun. I have made two different socks on the 12" circulars, had no trouble, and loved it. I put the yarn up and hung up the circulars. I planned to start my pair tonight when I get home from sitting with my daughter. I opened KP and found this wonderful, time consuming for you, explanation with pictures. God blesses us all through you and Eric's generosity. There are other wonderful sock knitters on our forum, but this technique has been the answer for me and you and Eric know how much I wanted to learn. May God bless you both for the many kindnesses you have shown us all and the time you have given to help us learn to make socks...Betty


Betty, you are so special. I love hearing from you... only you always seem to give me a lump in my throat and a tear in my eye..... I am supposed to be a tough guy!

Love that you are enjoying knitting socks. So happy that Eric and I have been able to help you learn.

Love you!

Amy


----------



## Nittin Pearl

sockit2me said:


> Amy knows that sometimes my "tough love" is needed to keep her sassiness in check ! This explanation for sock matching from Amy gets my full seal of approval....hoping that doesn't cause a sass attack!!  :thumbup:
> I hope sock knitters will bookmark this topic thread for future reference.


I have definitely bookmarked this topic. I just had to tell you how much I've admired your socks in the picture you recently posted. You and Amyknits have inspired me to try socks. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Nittin Pearl

Amy, I have to tell you that you along with Sockit2me have inspired me to try socks. Your tutorial is great and I have bookmarked it. I will keep you posted.


----------



## AmyKnits

Nittin Pearl said:


> Amy, I have to tell you that you along with Sockit2me have inspired me to try socks. Your tutorial is great and I have bookmarked it. I will keep you posted.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pmarch

What a great explanation. Thank you.


----------



## elainjoyce

Thanks, I had trouble when I used the 10 sequence yarn and finely gave up. I kept those fingerless gloves for myself anyway. Using that yarn for the two pairs of socks I made I didn't match as the pattern said not to. Was the in thing to have those not to match. I guess it's the in thing now to match.


----------



## RachelL

Excellent explanation!!!!!!! Thank you.


----------



## Avery09

Love your work AmyKnits. Have a problem with a pattern. Just one row is giving me fits!! Here it is: K8, kfb, (k3, kfb ) across ending with K5 (87) stitches. Does that mean after doing the initial K8 , kfb you do what's in parenthesis across the hole row until you have 5 left to knit?


----------



## AmyKnits

Avery09 said:


> Love your work AmyKnits. Have a problem with a pattern. Just one row is giving me fits!! Here it is: K8, kfb, (k3, kfb ) across ending with K5 (87) stitches. Does that mean after doing the initial K8 , kfb you do what's in parenthesis across the hole row until you have 5 left to knit?


Exactly! You've got it!


----------



## Avery09

Thanks.


----------



## kimmyz

This is absolutely true for yarn that's intended to be sock yarn - at least most of the time. However, there are lots of self-striping (commercial) yarns that have such a long repeat that you may never see the exact sequence in any two balls. I come across this situation all the time. For example, I just finished knitting a scarf, headband and gloves with Lion Brand Tweed Stripes. I bought 5 balls, and I swear that I never got the exact same color progression through the entire lot. Some of the progressions were similar, but never exactly the same. I always rewind every ball beforehand, so I know exactly what I'm going to be working with (joins, etc.) I had several joins in this yarn, which of course, will usually interrupt the color sequence. Most of the time, when the manufacturers join a ball, they make no effort to keep the color sequence (very irritating). So to make a long story short, my gloves don't match exactly. I'm okay with this, though. Sometimes it actually looks more interesting if they don't match, but I'm like you. I prefer that they match. Also, I think the more expensive sock yarns make more of an effort to keep color progression consistency from skein to skein. Most of the time I can do pretty well in matching with the cheaper yarns, but sometimes it's very difficult or even impossible. I'm starting some socks now using Premier Yarns Wool-Free Sock yarn (stretchy since it contains 7% PBT). We'll see if I can manage to match the socks this time. It's a relatively inexpensive sock yarn which might be of interest to you, given your allergies. This will be my first time knitting with this yarn. I'll let you know how I like it for socks.


----------



## sockit2me

kimmyz: I have found that yarns that are called "tweeds" that are actually two plys of varigating yarns will NOT have the possibility of matching, as the two yarns are randomly mixing. I don't even try to match...I just " go with the flow"!! This is one of those yarns:


----------



## kimmyz

sockit2me said:


> kimmyz: I have found that yarns that are called "tweeds" that are actually two plys of varigating yarns will NOT have the possibility of matching, as the two yarns are randomly mixing. I don't even try to match...I just " go with the flow"!! This is one of those yarns:


Yes, you're right about that. The Lion Brand Tweed Stripes is such a yarn. Also, I've found that Lion Brand Amazing is fairly impossible to match without tons of yarn splicing. So, yes, we just have to "go with the flow" sometimes. I think I'll be able to match using the Premier Wool-Free Sock yarn. Time will tell. It's supposed to look like this:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/how-i-make-my-socks

BTW, your purple socks in the picture are AWESOME!


----------



## AmyKnits

kimmyz said:


> Yes, you're right about that. The Lion Brand Tweed Stripes is such a yarn. Also, I've found that Lion Brand Amazing is fairly impossible to match without tons of yarn splicing. So, yes, we just have to "go with the flow" sometimes. I think I'll be able to match using the Premier Wool-Free Sock yarn. Time will tell. It's supposed to look like this:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/how-i-make-my-socks
> 
> BTW, your purple socks in the picture are AWESOME!


Thanks for adding to our discussion, Kimmy and Eric.... there are some variegated yarns that do not stripe evenly but appear as though they should!


----------



## Ann DeGray

I heard a story many years ago (or maybe I read it on the forum)about a woman who was knitting while she sat in the doctor's waiting room: A small boy was watching her. He watched for a long time.

Finally, he came over to her. "Whatcha doin'?" "I'm knitting," she replied.

The boy continued to watch. Then he said, "What will that be when you're finished?" 

"A sock,' the woman replied.

In a whisper the boy said, "Did you know you can buy socks at Walmart?"


----------



## SouthernGirl

Such great information. Thanks for sharing your technique with us.


----------



## Marie50

wow! Amyknits you are the best.
That was worth watching.
Thank you.


----------



## Marie50

wow! Amyknits you are the best.
That was worth watching.
Thank you.


----------



## Nittin Pearl

Ann DeGray said:


> I heard a story many years ago (or maybe I read it on the forum)about a woman who was knitting while she sat in the doctor's waiting room: A small boy was watching her. He watched for a long time.
> 
> Finally, he came over to her. "Whatcha doin'?" "I'm knitting," she replied.
> 
> The boy continued to watch. Then he said, "What will that be when you're finished?"
> 
> "A sock,' the woman replied.
> 
> In a whisper the boy said, "Did you know you can buy socks at Walmart?"


That is just too funny. 
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## SweetPandora

AmyKnits said:


> Since starting to knit socks, I have been asked this question dozens and dozens of times and have tried to explain the process to several "friends" here on KP.
> 
> I find it easier to explain AND understand when there are photos (LOTS of photos) involved to SEE what is being described.
> 
> All commercially made self-striping sock yarns are made by machine. The stripes are added in repeating order. Whether or not the sock has two repeats or a dozen or more... they all repeat and all repeat evenly. The computer controls the action to make sure your socks will match perfectly IF you use the yarn properly.
> 
> The only way to match two socks (or mittens or what ever you want to match) is by starting both item in the same place on the color "run". The color run is the sequence of colors or patterns in the yarn.
> 
> Sometimes you get lucky (as I did when knitting MY first socks) and both balls will start at the beginning of the color "run". This is not very often the case. More often than not, you will start one sock at the end of the ball and the second ball will need to BE STARTED at the proper place.
> 
> The matching process is the same even if you are using one ball to make two socks... you have to find the right place in the color "run" to match your socks.
> 
> You will ALWAYS start each item at the very beginning of the color run.
> 
> No matter if you are knitting toe up or cuff down, the place you start is the key.... the BEGINNING of the same color run.
> 
> IF you will be doing a long tail cast on, you will need to measure where you make your loop and begin your cast on so that you can start your second sock at the same place as the first.
> 
> The best part about this process is that once you have found the right start for your sock or mitten, you can continue to knit your item without any further thought!


Amy, I love you <3


----------



## SweetPandora

Ann DeGray said:


> AmyKnits said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Is it? YES! IT IS! His bull whip is braided....but it's NOT braided leather! It's braided sock yarn, 75% merino wool, 25% nylon for strength....."
> 
> Ann... You are a hoot! Nothing wrong with some some comedy added in our posts... Makes learning more fun here on KP!
> 
> President?! I would prefer Princess if it is all the same to you. Always wanted a tiara....
> 
> Princess? Ah, but you have hit upon a hot spot, my dear.
> '
> You see, I absolutely hate politics. Don't trust any of 'em....they all say what they think you want to hear. So, for years I have been saying we should do away with the 2 party system.....throw them all out and have a queen! And I would be glad to be queen. I already have my queen outfit which I wear every Halloween when I greet my loyal subjects as Queen Ann, the ruler of the Royal Kingdom of Neveryoumind.
> 
> I have been waiting years and years for the call but it has not come.
> 
> But when it does, I'll be ready.
> 
> 
> 
> You are the best! Love the costume....but really now, you ARE a Queen and you're hiding out here so you can stay in touch with the "regular" people and have a break from your royal duties, isn't that right?
Click to expand...


----------



## wlk4fun647

I am going to save this post for when I learn how to knit socks... I have to wait a little but am looking forward to it now.
Thanks Amy!


----------



## Avery09

I used the Lyons Brand Tweed yarn for some socks. It wasn't a perfect match but did OK.


----------



## Ann DeGray

SweetPandora said:


> You are the best! Love the costume....but really now, you ARE a Queen and you're hiding out here so you can stay in touch with the "regular" people and have a break from your royal duties, isn't that right?


As I tell my loyal subjects, "All are common, some are simply more common than others."

(The Queen speaks in a high kind of an up-and-down wavery voice, you know.)


----------



## HARRINGTON

I have never made socks in my lifetime. (Crocheted Christmas Stockings only) however your explanation of color matching is soooooooooo interesting and exciting to say the least! Thank you for taking the time to explain the color run.


----------



## greythounds

Go to Amyknits village socks.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse

Amy .... KABOOM .. mind blown awesome lol

As a seasoned sock knitter I could NOT have put it any better than your explanation and AMAZING pictures.

Self Stripping yarns can be challenging but your way to knit them is spot on.. and the finished results are so rewarding.

Keep up the awesome work dear friend.

Hug and God Bless,

Camilla


----------



## Jokim

Amyknits, you are such an asset on this website. I am indebted to you for much of what I attempt in knitting and for expanding my knowledge and awareness of knitting-related points. We are truly blest by your sharing your knowledge with us. Thank you.


----------



## rasputin

GREAT!!!! love the photos!


----------



## quiltwiz

Thank you Amy for taking the time to write this great information on matching socks. I am from the "matching" group, although sometime I like to get a bit "crazy"!


----------



## Cru

Some socks will never match (Zauberball comes to mind), but where it is possible I want mine to match. After using balls of yarn with several knots, reversed sequence patterns, color irregularities, I have come to spread the whole ball of yarn out on my table, in small clumps by color. I can determine the # of repeats and any adjustments that need to be made, then wind it for two matching socks, and no surprises, especially helpful when getting near the end of the yarn. By looking at the color sequence on the ball in the store, you can get a good idea what is ahead, often seeing a sequence repeated several times.
I was curious re the difference with Paton's Kroy and Kroy FX. The Co. tells me one is self stripping and the other is random or tweed. Yarn should be the same.
Thanks to all for the interesting and helpful ideas today.


----------



## knitonashingle

OMG!!! I was just looking this up last night on the net! I have two skeins of Regia sock yarn and didn't know how to do this.... are you.... psychic???

seriously, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## stitcheswarden10

Hmmmm. At first I stated some stripes were random and then you stated because stripes were machine dyed they could not be random dyed. Sounded logical to me so I sent a reply to you that you were correct. Now I am reading that machines can be set to random dye. Therefore I am returning to my previous. Not all stripes can be matched. LOL and yes I match when I can.


----------



## coolfire

I recently found a couple skeins of self stripping sock yarn on sale at Joann's for 4.00 a skein so I grabbed it up. I love the strips and really enjoyed watching what happened as I knit. I have since looked for more self stripping yarn but it is all sooooo expensive! Even looked online! But $27.00 a skein???!!! I can't afford to even buy it. Does anyone know of a good place to get affordable self stripping sock yarn?


----------



## AmyKnits

coolfire said:


> I recently found a couple skeins of self stripping sock yarn on sale at Joann's for 4.00 a skein so I grabbed it up. I love the strips and really enjoyed watching what happened as I knit. I have since looked for more self stripping yarn but it is all sooooo expensive! Even looked online! But $27.00 a skein???!!! I can't afford to even buy it. Does anyone know of a good place to get affordable self stripping sock yarn?


I use Patons Kroy often. I buy it at Joann's (when I have my 50% off coupons). I find it comparable to the "expensive" sock yarns such as Opal, Regia, etcetera. Of course, everyone has their own opinion..... But Kroy Sock at $6.99 ($3.50 with coupon) is affordable enough to purchase and make your own decision!


----------



## betty boivin

I once tried to knit these socks using the wool from the centre and the outside, be careful the pattern changes.


----------



## tinkercat

:-D


----------



## jeanbess

AmyKnits said:


> Toe up or cuff down, you simply start the knitting in the same place on both socks.
> 
> You actually have some very cool yarn. I have seen this yarn knitted up and it makes a very, funky, cool sock.
> 
> It is NOT self striping, per se.... but you can match the socks... there ARE color runs. You can see the grey, black, purple section followed by a very large purple section and so on.
> 
> It might not be fun to work with but makes a really unique sock.


To all you sock knitters how long would a pair of socks last I made my first and last pair when I first joined with a class here on KP it was a thick yarn ( I do not know what the contents was as I said this was a while ago I have learned a lot now I keep all my labels )it had a hole in the toe before the yr. was up my Hubby was wearing it he wears a brace and the first sock the cuff was very loss so the brace holds it up the second was better .it was so disappointing
when I seen the hole that I never tried again .the sock yarn looks so fine it would take me ages to do ,mind you I have improved a lot 
Would several knots throw you off I would guess so


----------



## tinkercat




----------

